# H2: Anzahl an Usern begrenzen



## Guybrush Threepwood (14. Okt 2010)

Hi,
kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, bei H2 (TCP-Server) die Anzahl an Verbindungen zu begrenzen?

Ciao,
  Guybrush


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Okt 2010)

Hilft dir das? JdbcConnectionPool


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (14. Okt 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe bislang noch nicht mit ConnectionPools gearbeitet und muss mich erst vertraut machen.


----------

